
New Bitcoin Movie Introduces You To The Many White Dudes Working On Bitcoin - sidko
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2014/04/24/new-bitcoin-movie-paints-rosy-picture-of-the-cryptocurrency/
======
slosh
honestly this is exactly what i want out of my bitcoin movie

